# **Unitronic Oktoberfest Sale - STARTS NOW



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

*THE UNITRONIC OKTOBERFEST SALE IS HERE!*


OCTOBER 21st TO OCTOBER 31st, 2021 ONLY


*SAVE 10% OR $100 ON NEW UNITRONIC PERFORMANCE SOFTWARE**


SAVE UP TO $150 ON YOUR NEW TCU PERFORMANCE SOFTWARE ALL YEAR LONG!










_*10% or $100_ with the purchase of a NEW ECU or TCU Unitronic Performance Software only. Not available on Upgrades. Cannot be combined with any other promotions. For example, you cannot add 10% or $100 OFF your NEW TCU tune on top of the DSG® Combo discount. But you can save 10% or $100 on your ECU tune and still use the DSG® Combo discount on your TCU tune for great savings!


*SEE WHAT'S AVAILABLE FOR YOUR CAR*




​


----------

